# Elkhorn Lake Hunt Club



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

Went pheasant hunting with my father this past weekend at Elkhorn Lake Hunt Club up in Bucyrus. Very nice, good cover and variation in the landscape. Got 13 birds, brought 12 home, saw 6 or 7 more. Hunted over a very good brittany, probably the best dog I have ever hunted over. The guide was very entertaining and overall had a great time. I would recommend this place to anyone wishing to do some pay to hunt pheasant hunting.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

sounds like a heck of a time, any pics?


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I have been there several times myself. Great place, I take my dog early in the season for their hen specials. Helps get the dog primed up for bird season.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I too take advantage of their early 'dog training special'..........good for the dog, and reasonable. Believe it was $60/6 birds last year.


----------

